

How to Identify a Programmer's Personality by Just Watching Their Keyboard Moves - collistaeed
http://start.sbastn.com/programmer-personality

======
petercooper
Shame these are all Eclipse based, but in my case it'd be Cmd+S, clearly
putting me in some sort of "paranoid" group ;-)

~~~
sprout
You're not paranoid if they're really out to gat you.

(They in this case being your hardware, the network, and your co-workers
fooling with either.)

~~~
petercooper
Ha, this is true. And that's why _git commit -am "whatever"_ and _git push_
are quite close behind Cmd+S ;-)

------
moe
There's more than a grain of truth in this.

In an interview situation I will judge programmers largely by observing how
they play their instrument.

Watching how someone gets from $Problem to $Solution, using his own tools and
methods, usually speaks louder than a prolonged Q&A session to me.

------
twymer
I was personally hoping this would be a vim vs emacs joke when I saw the first
set of hand images.

------
enneff
I was hoping this would be an actual analysis of the way people type. :-(

~~~
junkbit
Yes I am interested in the work around using the cadence and rhythm of typing
a password as an additional ID. Apparently it is quite distinctive, given a
long enough sample.

~~~
petercooper
Likewise, though I'm wondering whether it can only ever be limited to a _very_
secondary sort of ID. I type differently depending on angle, how I'm sitting,
device (consider iPad vs keyboard), etc.

------
aiundergrad
Shift-Delete: and nothing of any value was lost

